# Wearing baby for naps in moby or other wrap



## gopalakrishna (Mar 19, 2008)

I have read several posts that baby naps in carrier/sling during the day. For an older baby, 17+ pounds, what position do you wear them off to sleep in? I have a moby wrap and I usually carry him facing outward for walks, but that wouldn't work for naps. He gets annoyed when I face him towards me, but maybe that would work if he was already tired? Those who use a moby... how do you wear them to sleep during the day?


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

My DS is about the same weight, and I'm starting to find the Moby too stretchy to really support him. I also have a Kozy, and it works pretty well to put him in a back carry in that for naps, or on my front facing in. In the Moby, though, I'll wear him facing forward until he gets sleepy, then switch him to facing in and he'll usually conk out in a couple of minutes. HTH!


----------



## grassisgreener1334 (Nov 24, 2006)

I gave up on the Moby by the time my son was about 17 or 18 pounds. I bought an Ergo, which is probably the best investment I've ever made. He loves sleeping on my back in the Ergo, which is comfortable for me as well (it's ergonomically correct--hence the name)







The Moby was just too stretchy for bigger babies...it worked well when he was a newborn and up until he was about 5 or 6 months old. If you're dead set on using the Moby for naps then try putting your baby on your back.


----------



## onesofar (Jun 18, 2007)

Ditto previous post....We found Moby too stretchy once he his about 15 lbs, so we bought an Ergo. LOVE it! Just today ds would not go down for a nap in bed, we flipped and tried all different nursing positions, but nothing. I got him into the Ergo and he was out in under 2 minutes! DH also loves walking ds to sleep in Ergo (only faces in).

If your lo is tired enough, they will fall asleep facing in even if that isn't what they're used to!


----------



## FREEmom1120 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok this just happened to me last night for the first time. I thought it was soooo funny that she was just hanging there like a limp little doll. DD is a little under 16 lbs. I want a different wrap though because the Moby is HOT in Florida.

I don't have anything productive to add to the thread. Just wanted to share.


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

I origiinally wore Curran facing out as well in the Moby, and when I turned him in he fussed at first. So, I made sure to turn him in when he was sleepy and get moving -- take a walk, etc. After a couple of weeks I no longer had to work to get him to sleep inward facing. Now he'll konk right out if he's facing in on my front or back.

Ditto on the Ergo. If you can at all afford one, buy one!! It has SAVED my back. FYI, Curran is 7 months and 21 pounds.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

For us, the fussing when we put baby in the Moby/Mei Tai at bed time is just her getting settled and falling asleep. She needs that fussy time, I think, to get out her frustrations from the day or expend that extra energy or something. Downright crying usually means she's still hungry or uncomfortable, but fussing (sometimes a lot) usually doesn't last long, and then she's really out cold for several hours. We have worn all our girls down, and then put them in bed when they're through that initial REM period and into a deep sleep cycle. I think facing in is good--blocks more stimulation and gets them warm and cozy.

I agree, though, that the Moby isn't great for such a big baby--too stretchy. You may find a woven wrap is more comfortable for you both. We have used an Ergo, woven wraps, and a mei-tai--all much more comfortable than Moby when they're that big.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

Mei tai or Ergo is great...something that will give head support. Mine will only nap in a carrier. He always fusses for 5-10 minutes before dropping off (unless i'm lucky). You learn the difference between fussiness and really needing something.


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

DS is 18 lbs and the moby is still working great for us. I wear him facing in, and he always has his head turned to one side. When he's sleepy I pull one side of it over the side of his head, and he usually wiggles in and snuggles his face under the other side of the wrap on his own right before he falls asleep.









I wear him facing out most of the time, and just turn him in when he's sleepy or if we're going for a walk and it's cold outside.


----------



## avalanchelynn (Jun 8, 2007)

i wear my lo to sleep for her every nap and wear her down for night before laying her on her cot







she didn't fancy the cradle position for very long, much preferred the upright position....and what we mainly use, would be the fwcc

very comfy if your lo likes being carried in the upright position


----------



## Barbee (Nov 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FREEmom1120* 
Ok this just happened to me last night for the first time. I thought it was soooo funny that she was just hanging there like a limp little doll. DD is a little under 16 lbs. I want a different wrap though because the Moby is HOT in Florida.

I don't have anything productive to add to the thread. Just wanted to share.









so cute!!! for our very hot summers here, i bought 6 yards of guaze and used that as a wrap. i didn't even sew the edges. as long as the fabric has a diagonal stretch, it will work great and it was much cooler than the moby, which i loved when it was cooler.

and i second the pp who suggested an ergo. ds used to nap on my back and i would get housework done or go for a walk. he still likes to ride in the "packpack" and it's still comfortable for us.


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuantumMama* 
I gave up on the Moby by the time my son was about 17 or 18 pounds. I bought an Ergo, which is probably the best investment I've ever made. He loves sleeping on my back in the Ergo, which is comfortable for me as well (it's ergonomically correct--hence the name)







The Moby was just too stretchy for bigger babies...it worked well when he was a newborn and up until he was about 5 or 6 months old. If you're dead set on using the Moby for naps then try putting your baby on your back.

ditto!

i tried a woven wrap with baby #2... i preferred it, but still went for the ergo again at 5 months. my DD didn't like to nurse to sleep until about 4 months, so we spent a lot of time getting her to sleep in a wrap... we had to try a variety of swaying and rocking motions while wearing her. best one was sort of a calisthenic move where you sway side to side and go up on one foot







i would wear her facing in with her head tucked into one side if she'd let me... to reduce stimulation.


----------



## Rogelito's Mommy (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QuantumMama* 
I gave up on the Moby by the time my son was about 17 or 18 pounds. I bought an Ergo, which is probably the best investment I've ever made. He loves sleeping on my back in the Ergo, which is comfortable for me as well (it's ergonomically correct--hence the name)







The Moby was just too stretchy for bigger babies...it worked well when he was a newborn and up until he was about 5 or 6 months old. If you're dead set on using the Moby for naps then try putting your baby on your back.

This was the same for me. The moby was a great first carrier, but ds is now 4 months and about 15 lbs and it is starting to become not as convinient. I just got an Ergo this weekend and so far it is awesome. I out ds in the front facing in and he goes right to sleep. I was skeptical at first because he too has come to hate facing toward me in the moby (he wants to look out at the world, not at boring old mommy I guess), but for some reason he took to facing me in the Ergo.


----------



## Onemagicmummy (Jul 27, 2007)

another vote for the Ergo here. DD2 is 15lb 4oz at last weigh and is almost 7 month old adn at the very moment is sleeping peacefully on my back in ther ergo and it means i can get stuff done while she is napping. i love it

Kiz


----------



## ZZsMama (Apr 27, 2007)

I love my woven wrap. Ds is 9mo now and about 21# and still sometimes sleeps facing in in the wra. He nurses to sleep and we're bith pretty comfortable that way. If hes awake, though, he likes to face out.


----------



## starsrmndmeofyou (Mar 1, 2008)

my dd is 15-16 pounds, but i have to say we still love our moby, now granted, we have one we made out of fleece for winter that we still use on teh cold days, and we still love our moby for the warm days, i think im going to get some muslin and make one for summer, but anyway, we love our moby and im going to sew up a mai tai next!


----------

